# Running Heater With Slide In



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Unbelievably they are predicting it could go below freezing here for several hours overnight tonight and tomorrow. My plan is to run the heat and turn on the water heater overnight just in case. It's probably over kill but I'd rather be safe then sorry. Is it OK to run the heater with the Queen slide in? Has anyone doen this?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't see how it would cause any problems. If you're really concerned you could put a vent cover over the vent that is close the the slide out.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

It should be no problem on a 23RS. The main thing to look out for is anything blocking any of the air vents. With the rear slide closed, there will still be plenty of room for air to circulate from the registers under the bed. Open the cabinet doors under the sinks, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree. I think there's enough room for the warm air to circulate.

Mark


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

ED RN,
I have a 23rs also and am in Northern Ca. Any time it is predicted to get close to freezing, I set the heater to 50 and it works great. I've done this several times with no problems. As Jim said, open the cabinet doors under the sink and in the bath so the warm air gets in there.
Good luck,

Lou


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ed, 
To save on propane, I have a portable heater and I leave set it on 2-3 (range of 0-10) with the slide closed and the cabinet doors under the sinks open. Helps with humidity, too.
I left it like this for close to 3 weeks, while my truck was being repaired and I had to leave it in the N GA mtns. I just made sure that it was away from anything flammable. It's electric and has all kind of safety features on it, so I felt okay about it. When I opened the camper up, last Friday night, it was just as nice and toasty in there. Course, I had drained all the lines, etc., before leaving it.
If you don't have a 30 AMP plug-in at home, it's a great investment, BTW.
Darlene


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

ED_RN said:


> Unbelievably they are predicting it could go below freezing here for several hours overnight tonight and tomorrow. My plan is to run the heat and turn on the water heater overnight just in case. It's probably over kill but I'd rather be safe then sorry. Is it OK to run the heater with the Queen slide in? Has anyone doen this?


I can't blame you for wanting to make sure that nothing freezes, but unless it gets considerably colder than 32 for considerably longer than a couple hours, you should be OK without any heat. If you are really worried, just open the low point drains and all faucets, to drain water from the lines. The remaining water can then expand into the empty spaces in the lines (IF it freezes) and the lines should be OK.

But it's your Outback and if it doesn't feel right for you - go the extra mile.

Here in central Illinois - I've never worried about any overnight temps above about 25 degrees. While 25 degrees is well below freezing, it is usually only that cold for a few hours, just before daylight.

Mike


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Ed

We have a 25 rs-s and have run the heater for the same purpose with the slide in. We have also used a ceramic space heater to save propane and prevent freezing. Open up all you cabinets so the lines are more exposed to the warm air. We usually leave each of the faucets open just a bit too.

Good Luck


----------

